# Anybody else likes Chris Thile & the Punch brothers?



## sparsity (Apr 10, 2012)

They're bluegrass, so it's a side thing for them, but I really love their intrepretations of Bach. They're on youtube and on NPR's tiny desk concerts. Check them out!


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

I didn't know them, but have been watching some videos out of curiosity, and yes, I like his mandolin playing Bach. Could Bach imagine people would be shouting when listening to his music?:


----------



## sparsity (Apr 10, 2012)

*Could Bach imagine people would be shouting when listening to his music?:*

Why not? Music is meant to be fun.


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

This is awesome...proof of the power of chamber music!!!!


----------

